# Flies for Skamania?



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Looks like I'll be getting my first shot at some Skams this coming Sunday. 

Does anyone have any suggestions for flies? I'll be bringing the full arsenal, including plugs and spinners, but I'd like to tie up a few proven winners in the next few days.

I would appreciate any advice given.

-Chris


----------



## Sturgeon-man (Mar 31, 2002)

I'm no expert ........ and have only taken 2 but both came on giant kaufman style stones about the length and diameter of a pinky finger. Best of luck sunday!!!


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

im leaving for tippy early friday morning to fish for some scams also. ill be using big flys too an also spinners. what worked the best for me tho 2 years back was wax worms with a double hook on the leader free drifted. one hook had a waxie on top an the bottom was a #8 brown stone. two fish were on the waxie an one on the brown stone. i'll be fishing alone in a boat, too bad your not going to be there friday. now if this junky weather will just clear up.


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

i have had my best luck on skams using brite flies. i mean brite, a lot of purple, red and orange stuff. we got on the idea because i had some canadian flies left over from st. mary's and i couldn't get them to take anything else so i tossed a gaudy west cost looking fly out there that was a red, purple, orange combo and managed a fish on almost every cast. after i lost all of those ugly flies i couln't buy a fish. back to the truck and started tying up more ugly flies. the two patterns i used was the steelhead specter and the surgeon general, but i think a wiggler pattern in a a mixture of purples, reds and oranges would work. also don't for get crayfish imitations.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

Wooley buggers, Latex and burlap wigglers with plastic eyes, and if you're fishing at night use glow in the dark corkies above the fly, or the tiny glow in the dark beads that you use with a wobble glow. If you find some aggressive skams, it's not gonna matter what you throw, they'll destroy anything.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

I echo the wooly buggers. Bright ones on sunny days red, orange, pink, yellow, and black and brown in low light and clouds. I have seen streamers do well in same colors. 

Waxies under a bobber is great for some fast action. I usually thread 3-4 waxies by the head on a #6 2X strong hook under a float.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Thanks for the help!

I'll start tyin' tonight.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey Chris, if you can tie anything that looks like a crayfish tie a few of those up.


----------

